# Joe Kurz



## bigfish (Sep 23, 2011)

Finally got drawn for the Nov. hunt!!!!!  looking forward to this hunt ,,,  cant wait for Nov. to get here. with that being said, good luck to ALL the public land prowlers !!! (i've never even seen the place !) but this is gonna be FUN!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 23, 2011)

Joe Kurz is a fine place. You will love it. I can't wait to get back myself.


----------



## bigfish (Sep 24, 2011)

gonna take a look around Monday,,,, get familiar


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Sep 26, 2011)

me and 3 buddies got drawn for oct hunt . we went down this weeknd and did a little bow hunting no luck on shooting one but we seen several while riding around , looks like its loaded with does.. plus there was a monster 13 point killed opening day of bow season grossed 152.. hope we get one in oct shoot:


----------



## bigfish (Sep 27, 2011)

NOW THATS A GOOD UN !!! spent 6hours getting familiar with the place yesterday,,,, appears no matter where you go there are deer. only saw 1 rub though and it was a little one (sapling bout the size of your little finger if that big) lol.   but im still excited,,,, good luck in Oct, leave a couple !


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the October hunt. There is not shortage of rubs and scrapes then. Most places will be covered in sign.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful Place to hunt, hunted there for years. Definitely will not be any shortage of sign come the oct and nov hunt. There are some BIG deer running around down there. Good luck and let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## biker13 (Sep 27, 2011)

Picked for Oct hunt ,will be first trip there.Got my new old man license so I won't have to buy the WMA stamp this year.Yahoo.Any help will be beneficial,Redneck1 my alligator guide gave me a few pointers.Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## bigfish (Sep 28, 2011)

well dlsbiker, I'm right there with you,,,,access to most of this WMA is pretty easy. there are some long walks to the deepest areas,,, but the roadbeds and field roads are in great condition (mowed anyway) for pretty easy access to all areas ,,,, the DNR have got a really cool place !!!!


----------



## biker13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Everybody seems to be tight lipped about areas to start scouting at.Oh well will do my best.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 29, 2011)

I know a few good spots there.  Have hunted the fool outta the place over the years but not been in the last 5 years or so. Its a great wma. Specially if the Nov hunt hits the right period of the rut. You could see 10 or so bucks a day.


----------



## bigfish (Sep 29, 2011)

WOW !!!GADAWG,,,THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!! I spent 7 hours down there this past Monday,,, EVERYWHERE I stopped and walked around, had promise, just matters what you like to hunt, hardwoods, thickets,bottomland,fields,,,,got it all !!!


----------



## Mac (Sep 29, 2011)

I have no experience on this WMA, but I would suggest getting as far as possible away from a vehicle road.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 29, 2011)

Mac said:


> I have not experience on this WMA, but I would suggest getting as far as possible away from a vehicle road.



I know that may be true some places but I wouldn't put as much in it down there. The first year I hunted down there I was less than 200 yards from where I parked. The buck sign said it was a good area and it was. I saw about 10-12 deer per day during that October hunt with a couple small but legal bucks that I let walk. Dad hunted the same general area the last morning and couldn't get a shot on a monster. 

One of the keys to this area was the grown up fields they leave. These deer especially the bucks where coming back into them mid-morning and bedding down until late in the evening.


----------



## Sambito (Sep 29, 2011)

Can't Wait !!!  I got drawn for the Oct. Hunt also!!!


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 3, 2011)

I finally got drawn for the Nov. hunt and really can't wait. Haven't ever been there but will be studying the maps and will have a day or two to scout before the hunt. Sounds like an awesome WMA.


----------



## bigfish (Oct 7, 2011)

1 month,,,,cant wait,,,,,dont have to kill one (but it would be a PLUS) just looking forward to camping out and hunting,,,, gonna put one more day of scouting in, and I will be ready !


----------



## biker13 (Oct 8, 2011)

Keep us posted,Going on wed before the Oct 27 hunt to find a spot.All those on the Oct hunt lets meet up at the campground and say hello.Put an orange vest on the dash or your vehicle if you are from the Forum.Good luck all.


----------



## biker13 (Oct 11, 2011)

Who will be at the Oct 27-29 hunt? I am going alone and would like to meet some folks to exchange #'s for safety issues while there.Sucks to get old


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Oct 12, 2011)

just two more weeks till hunt ' i cant wait.. hope we all get a goodun.. gl 2 all


----------



## bigfish (Oct 14, 2011)

yep good luck to yall on the Oct. hunt


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 14, 2011)

*Save a few for us boys who got selected for the Nov hunt*

I am juiced already to give it a try


----------



## JohnDeereRanger (Oct 17, 2011)

dlsbiker13 said:


> Everybody seems to be tight lipped about areas to start scouting at.Oh well will do my best.



I've never hunted there but got drawn for the November hunt.   I went scouting in September and that place is loaded with deer!!!!  They are running everywhere.   Sign is abundant.   I know of no special spots but sign was everywhere I walked


----------



## bigfish (Oct 17, 2011)

went back yesterday to try to eliminate some areas from my first trip( 2 or3 weeks ago),,, well that didnt work,,, there is "sign " everywhere,,,,, scapes ,rubs, ect... just about everywhere I went,,, spent 7 hours out there ,everywhere I went looked promising,,,, I think I'm more confused now than I was after the first trip !!!   guess you just need to find a place you like (field, hardwoods, bottom land and just HANG OUT as long as you can !!! WAITING ON NOV!!!! GOOD LUCK to everyone waited 4 years for this!!! see ya at the camp ground !!!


----------



## biker13 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good luck bigfish.Will be there on Oct 26th to scout


----------



## chilidawg (Oct 17, 2011)

myself and 2 friends will be there for the Oct hunt. We will be camping as well. All 3 of us are medics so we will have 1st aid supplies with us. We have never been here either so we r going down early to scout around and get a feel for where we want to hunt. good luck to everyone coming.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Oct 18, 2011)

on the oct hunt im going on as everyone knows the rules i think  are 15" spread or 16" main beam .. does anyone have advice on easiest ay to judge from stand?


----------



## Jranger (Oct 18, 2011)

CRIMINOLES said:


> on the oct hunt im going on as everyone knows the rules i think  are 15" spread or 16" main beam .. does anyone have advice on easiest ay to judge from stand?



Cut you a small piece of string 15 inches long. Look at it real good before you pull the trigger...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 18, 2011)

CRIMINOLES said:


> on the oct hunt im going on as everyone knows the rules i think  are 15" spread or 16" main beam .. does anyone have advice on easiest ay to judge from stand?



The way I am down there is if the deer doesn't immediately make me say WOW, it walks. That land has the potential to produce great deer and I just don't want to shoot a young deer because it is legal. 

People go on this hunt because they know it has good deer yet every year there are a handful of illegal bucks killed. Not to mention the number of fawns and button heads killed (40 lb dressed).

Hopefully the last day only antler less will cut down on that. 

As for the question, the antlers need to be outside the ears good for it not to be close unless it is a real high rack with long beams.


----------



## biker13 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hope you have the time and look at ears and beam length.I have been looking at a set at the house that qualify in spread and beam length and hope it works for me.I guess when in doubt just say "Bang Deer your dead"


----------



## bigfish (Oct 20, 2011)

personally, I'm looking for a SHO-NUFF MAC DADDY !!!! waited 4 years to get drawn. got some friends that hunt down the road from wma,and they usually get a couple sho-nuffers every year. no IFS,ANDS,or BUTS about them. thats how I am "rolling the dice" for my 3 days!  : )


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 20, 2011)

*Me 2*



bigfish said:


> personally, I'm looking for a SHO-NUFF MAC DADDY !!!! waited 4 years to get drawn. got some friends that hunt down the road from wma,and they usually get a couple sho-nuffers every year. no IFS,ANDS,or BUTS about them. thats how I am "rolling the dice" for my 3 days!  : )



No need to shoot a 1.5\2.5 year old 8 point if some good ones are around which I understand they are.  I am gonna take a doe on the last day if opportunity arises.  My club lease this year has put a limit on our doe killing due to low numbers, so I may have to subsidize on the last day to get some meat in the freezer.


----------



## bigfish (Oct 20, 2011)

*thats what im talking about*

If I get a MAC DADDY,GREAT!!! If not its OK,,,I'mgood with it,,,Doe on Sat. Eve


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Oct 20, 2011)

just one more week boys... looking forward to it .. gl 2 all on hunt


----------



## bigfish (Oct 20, 2011)

hope you yall have a great time,,,, let us know,,,


----------



## biker13 (Oct 25, 2011)

Joe Kurz tomorrow,hunt starts thursday.Rain predicted.Good luck again to all.


----------



## JohnDeereRanger (Oct 25, 2011)

Should get a nice cold snap to get those deer moving....  Can't wait to see the results from the October hunt


----------



## buckshed (Oct 25, 2011)

make sure you are in the woods immediately after rain stops....last year i hunted oct gun hunt and we had terrible weather the first day and into the morning of the second day.....3 big bucks were shot as soon as weather cleared around 11am to 12noon on second day...i shot a nice 8pt that evening chasing a doe....good luck and be safe


----------



## pignjig10lb (Oct 25, 2011)

buckshed said:


> make sure you are in the woods immediately after rain stops....last year i hunted oct gun hunt and we had terrible weather the first day and into the morning of the second day.....3 big bucks were shot as soon as weather cleared around 11am to 12noon on second day...i shot a nice 8pt that evening chasing a doe....good luck and be safe




I hammered a monster last year about an hour after the rain stopped. It was Oct 28th, the biggest buck I've every killed. I was hunting a ground blind in a thick area. I love that place, can't wait to get drawn once more in a couple of years.


----------



## bigfish (Oct 26, 2011)

good luck yall,,,, leave us Nov. hunters a couple to DREAM ABOUT !!! (post some pics )


----------



## JBird227 (Oct 27, 2011)

The DNR down there is really good about taking pictures of the bucks killed, he will leave them by the sign in sheet. Try to get some pics posted of what's been killed if you can. Good luck!


----------



## bigfish (Oct 28, 2011)

We need an update !!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 28, 2011)

bigfish said:


> We need an update !!!!



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=652263


----------



## bigfish (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks just stumbled upon this tread !!!


----------



## biker13 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just got back from Joe Kurz Oct.27-29.2 shots on thursday,4 on friday,4 on sat morning doe day.Saw 3 deer total,no bucks at all.Good luck on the next hunt.Guy shot a buck with 14 1/2 inch spread he got a fine and lost his deer.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Oct 30, 2011)

Got back from hunt sat at mid day . I saw 6 does while in stand thats it. One buddy of mine seen prob 10 does the other one saw 6 does and two bucks one was border line so he didnt shoot. The other was a nice buck but he could not get a clean shot.  Its a real nice place but was real slow due to weather i think.. Gl to all on nov hunt.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 31, 2011)

*How is the camping at Kurz?*

I may sleep in my truck at the campground.  Is the public restrooms\showers?  Is there any hotels close by?  I am going on the Nov 10-12 hunt.


----------



## JBird227 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope no restrooms or shower, if your wanting to stay I'm sure you could get a cheap hotel on the southside of Peachtree city. Its about a 20-25 min drive from there. There is a hotel at the avenue on the corner of 54 & 74. Easy drive from there too. Actually there is one or two at the intersection of crosstown and 74 also. Couple miles closer.


----------



## Sambito (Nov 1, 2011)

Great Place to hunt.  Saw two does and one spike.  Armadillos are every where.  Great buck signs everywhere.  Most people hunted near the powerlines.  I hunted near the flint river on lodge road.  Nice hunting.  weather was hot!!  I will try to get drawn again.


----------



## bigfish (Nov 1, 2011)

Stoked !!!


----------



## Dehunt (Nov 2, 2011)

*jK*

Every year it has been a 4 day hunt..Now a 3 day hunt..What made them change to 3 day hunt.


----------



## bigfish (Nov 4, 2011)

Why is everyone so quiet ?????   i CANT WAIT !!!!!


----------



## JohnDeereRanger (Nov 5, 2011)

Is 1/2 a mile far enough not to see other hunters?


----------



## biker13 (Nov 6, 2011)

bigfish said:


> Why is everyone so quiet ?????   i CANT WAIT !!!!!



Cause the Oct hunt was a bust,nothing much to report.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 7, 2011)

JohnDeereRanger said:


> Is 1/2 a mile far enough not to see other hunters?



No, the wma is to small, you can run into someone anywhere just have your flashlight handy. Had years where I was walked in on daily, and times where I never saw another hunter. But every year, the powerline is slam packed. Joe Kurz has a great trail system for being able to hunt the whole wma. The downside to that is you can see other hunters anywhere.


----------



## JohnDeereRanger (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like Thursday is going to be extra windy but we are getting a cold snap.    Well see how that plays out


----------



## bigfish (Nov 8, 2011)

hooked up,,,, ready to roll,,, one stop at wally world for some batteries,,,,hope everyone has a safe and fun hunt !!!


----------



## yelper43 (Nov 10, 2011)

My buddies made it there but I am stuck at work I wish yall the best of luck on this one!


----------



## ccutler (Nov 12, 2011)

How busy is this WMA for the archery hunts?


----------



## biker13 (Nov 13, 2011)

Any Nov hunt info?


----------



## bigfish (Nov 15, 2011)

just got back from kurz WMA,,, met some really good people while camping,,,had so much fun I stayed 3 extra days to bow hunt, well 2.5,,,,,saw deer every morning and evening during the gun hunt 20 total, 3,4,4,small 8 , and a  legal 8 ) let them all walk. only deer bow hunting were from my truck driving in and out,,,oh well had a great time,,,,,heck I might just go back later this week,,,, OH and to answer your question ccutler ,not alot of bow hunters


----------



## ccutler (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks bigfish I went for a lil while opening of bow hunt and will be going down either tomorrow or thursday to scout around a bit for the weekend, will do my best not to disturb other hunters I picked a few areas out from google earth and have an idea of where I want to look.


----------



## bigfish (Nov 15, 2011)

im probable going back last this week also


----------



## head buster (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll be there tomorrow and Saturday! May move my stand tomorrow pending on how the am hunt goes. 
Good luck guys!


----------

